# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  cari tempat penampungan Koi

## mamakjoni

para bos 2 sekalian saya berencana untuk membangun rumah.. cuma saya bingung koi nya mau ditaruh mana.. secara taro di bak fiber kasihan sama ikannya... kira 2 ada ga yg buka jasa penitipan koi? pm me ya srius.. thx saya punya koi ada 11 ekor ukuran 40-50 cm . ok thx

----------


## matsuo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

